
To Code Or To Market | Emad Ibrahim - eibrahim
http://www.emadibrahim.com/2012/10/16/to-code-or-to-market/
======
nalidixic
Personally I think you should both focus on marketing.

What you think may be awesome features could turn out to simply just be waste.
Market and get your initial users to tell you what else they need.

